# Desk Lamp



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

I currrently have a 10 gallon aquarium being lighted by a single fixture aqueon 15 watt t8 floramax light fixture. This is extremely low light... probably a piss poor example of low light. And I know this is obviously not enough. So instead of spending over $40 to like $100.. I decided i will utilize a desk lamp. I understand its still going to be low light, but its better than this dim light fixture. The plants I have main concern about is the Amazon swords and Madegascar lace I have in the tank. Yes i know they are not Low lights, they are mediums. So I want to use a desk lamp. I needed a desk lamp anyways. Might as well use it on my tank when needed. And yes this will be a normal clip on desk lamp. i am not willing to spend over 30 dollars on a 10 gallon tank. So. if anyone has a suggestion of a good desk lamp I will take them as I will be purchasing the lamp next week leaving time for the suggestions to build up. Another thing is what kind of bulb should i use? The lamp is meant for Incandescents.. I will not be using that as those do not provide the correct spectrum. If so, should I purchase a LED/CFL/Flourescent light bulb for my 10 gallon?

Plants:
M. Lace
Ludwigia repens
Vallisneria (corkscrew + jungle)
A. Swords
Apongeton
Wisteria
Dwarf Hair grass.

So please help me out! thank you.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Another option would be a 'brooder lamp' ~$8 from a hardware store + ~$6 CFL bulb. Many posts on this combo on TPT.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I was able to grow some serious plants in my 10 gallon with 2 clip on lights. I used 13w daylight cfls from walmart (the cheapest ones I could find). The plants got so thick, I added a third light just to get some light to the front plants. Here is a picture of the lights I used. The 2 black ones are plenty. You can check out my 10 gallon thread in my sig to see how the plants came out.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

As for your bulb, I would suggest getting a CFL screw in, spiral bulb. Make sure its in the 6500k range and you will be good to go. They sell these at Home Depot or Lowes. I get 18watt CFL screw ins at Costco, $8 for a 6 pack.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> I was able to grow some serious plants in my 10 gallon with 2 clip on lights. I used 13w daylight cfls from walmart (the cheapest ones I could find). The plants got so thick, I added a third light just to get some light to the front plants. Here is a picture of the lights I used. The 2 black ones are plenty. You can check out my 10 gallon thread in my sig to see how the plants came out.


Whatt............ Such a beautiful tank! Just wondering if a 23 watt cfl light is too much light? I like your tank set up! Hopefully my plants will do the same!  and does it have to reflect daylight? or just any cfl light work?


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

OVT said:


> Another option would be a 'brooder lamp' ~$8 from a hardware store + ~$6 CFL bulb. Many posts on this combo on TPT.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


those create too much heat... for my bedroom.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dolfan said:


> As for your bulb, I would suggest getting a CFL screw in, spiral bulb. Make sure its in the 6500k range and you will be good to go. They sell these at Home Depot or Lowes. I get 18watt CFL screw ins at Costco, $8 for a 6 pack.


I plan to go to lowes/homedepot to buy a cfl. im prob gonna get a 23 watt one... but im not 100% sure which ones to get. Im guessing one that reflects daylight around 6500k


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

jesseliu13 said:


> those create too much heat... for my bedroom.


You are welcome.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

jesseliu13 said:


> I plan to go to lowes/homedepot to buy a cfl. im prob gonna get a 23 watt one... but im not 100% sure which ones to get. Im guessing one that reflects daylight around 6500k


yup look for the 6500k bulb 

im not sure i would say that my brooder style lamp puts off any more heat then the desk lamp, i think its the bulb, not the fixture that puts off heat

heres my 10, great growth with one cfl 6500k bulb thats 15 wts in a brooder lamp dead center about 8 inches of the water










i do dose dry ferts though


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> yup look for the 6500k bulb
> 
> im not sure i would say that my brooder style lamp puts off any more heat then the desk lamp, i think its the bulb, not the fixture that puts off heat
> 
> ...


Hm... I see. I will surely be on the look out for that. thank you! i may need to start dosing ferts as well... I have flourish root tabs in normal gravel substrate. no sure if i put too many or not.. but i do know one thing... i will need more soon.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

jesseliu13 said:


> I plan to go to lowes/homedepot to buy a cfl. im prob gonna get a 23 watt one... but im not 100% sure which ones to get. Im guessing one that reflects daylight around 6500k


The daylight bulbs I used were 5500k.
The other thing about the lamps is finding a way to hang them over the tank. The brooder lamps and that silver one in my picture are a little tricky. The clamp ones just clip on the rim of the tank and you can adjust it however you want. They also come in a lot of colors and styles if that matters.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

what do you guys thing about this one?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203252...ct-1-_-202913023-_-203252142-_-N#.UbtY1_nVB8F


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

The bulb you linked would work, but it's a bit strong at 42 watts. Hambone stated he has good growth with his 15 watt light. I use one 18 watt over my 10 gallon and it does pretty good. I would think you want something in the 15-20ish watt range, maybe 25 watts max. Otherwise you may be fighting off a lot of algae. 

Daylight bulbs cover a range of color ratings, but for planted tanks I have always read that around 6500k is what is preferred.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> The daylight bulbs I used were 5500k.
> The other thing about the lamps is finding a way to hang them over the tank. The brooder lamps and that silver one in my picture are a little tricky. The clamp ones just clip on the rim of the tank and you can adjust it however you want. They also come in a lot of colors and styles if that matters.


i hung my lamp using a zoomed lamp stand

if price is a huge concern maybe you would not be interested in it but for me it controls my distance of the lamp and allows for easy adjustments and allows me to open the glass top with no obstructions...

Amazon.com: Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand, Full Size: Pet Supplies

check it out


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I was using 2 13w CFLs on top of my tank with a glass top - swapped out for 10w bulbs. Melon Sword is putting up leaves with a root tab underneath it - also spawned a baby sword. I don't get much heat to speak of from either of those bulbs. They're fluorescent bulbs and they are very efficient.

I am going to have to start dosing a small amount of NPK in this tank, a 10g, no matter how ridiculous it sounds. Good advice.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

well obviously something is wrong with my tank then.. because the only 3 plants that arent doing well in the tank are the amazon swords and a apongeton and madegascar lace. every otherplant is doing great


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Installed New lighting! An architecture adjustable desk lamp. hooked up with a sylvania micro mini CFL. 6500k, Daylight. 23 watts 100 watt replacement. 1450 lumens


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope the new lighting works out real well for you.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

hopefully this is acceptable!


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Though it is only the 2nd day.. i dont see my plants producing much oxygen... I have CO2 and root tabs... all are low light plants... I have the plants near a window and it creates oxygen then but other than that it doesnt create oxygen from the light. The sun shines directly on the tank for about 3-4 hour then it passes to the other side of the house. I dont mind the algae from the sun because i scrape of off from the glass so it lands in the substrate. my shrimp do quick work of it. this way I dont have to feed them as much.


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

OVT said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Lol wow. i just got this...


----------



## jesseliu13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can someone tell me how they got their brooder lamps set up?


----------



## hutch11 (Jul 3, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> I was able to grow some serious plants in my 10 gallon with 2 clip on lights. I used 13w daylight cfls from walmart (the cheapest ones I could find). The plants got so thick, I added a third light just to get some light to the front plants. Here is a picture of the lights I used. The 2 black ones are plenty. You can check out my 10 gallon thread in my sig to see how the plants came out.


 +1 for this response!. I use the exact same setup..i use 13w 6500k bulbs ($3)..and I have two clip on lamps from Wal-Mart ($5 a piece)...really easy and simple way to make your plants grow! I have had the setup for a month now..and I am see great growth for only being a month!


----------

